#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод 'mettaa'

## Ассаджи

Как же переводить слово "метта"?

По этимологии оно родственно "митта" -- "друг".

Рис-Девидс дает такие определения слов из этой группы:

Metta - friendly, benevolent.

Mettaa - love, amity, sympathy, friendliness, active interest in others.

Mettaayati - to feel friendly, to show love, to be benevolent.

Metti - love, friendship.

Русское "любовь" здесь не подходит, так как оно часто  подразумевает привязанность или предпочтение.

Санскритско-русский словарь Кочергиной дает такие определения:

Maitra - 1. 1) дружеский 2) доброжелательный 3) относящийся к [богу] Митре; 2. n. дружба

Maitraaya.na - доброжелательность.

Maitrii - 1) дружба 2) сходство с кем-либо.

Таким образом, напрашиваются такие варианты:
дружественность, дружелюбие, доброжелательность.

Судя по контексту употребления этого слова в суттах и практиках, лучше всего подходит "дружелюбие", и, возможно "доброжелательность".

----------


## Aleksey

Хотелось бы высказать несколько соображений.
Перевод термина, на мой взгляд, требует несколько иного подхода, чем перевод слова обыденного языка. Термин кодирует определённую концепцию, и здесь этимологические толкования вряд ли играют решающую роль. С другой стороны, в русском переводе термин должен опознаваться как термин, а не как слово обыденного языка, т. е. он должен иметь некоторые особенности, которые бы выделяли его, может быть, даже какие-то неправильности или какие-то конструкции, которые не встречаются в обыденном языке.
Что касается конкретно понятия метта, то я воспринимаю его как в определённой мере энергетическое (прости меня, господи) понятие, как некую гармонизирующую энергию, в чём-то, может быть, соответствующую китайскому понятию дэ (то же самое касается и других брахма-вихар). Слово "дружелюбие" в русском языке не имеет таких оттенков значения, а слово "любовь", при всей неоднозначности этого слова, всё-таки имеет. Другое дело, что в современном языке слово "любовь" потеряло свои сакральные (не побоюсь этого слова) смыслы.
Поэтому, может быть, лучшим переводом было бы что-то вроде "любящая доброта", как, видимо, и в английском (loving-kindness).
Ещё, видимо, есть смысл обсудить перевод других брахма-вихар (и как это переводить?). Мне кажется, что если метта - это любящая доброта (некое исходное состояние), каруна - сострададие, мудита - сорадование (не нахожу лучшего слова, поскольку оно образует пару со-страдание - со-радование), и видимо, в качестве некоего синтеза выступает упеккха - "ровность", хотя это понятие требует, наверное, отдельного обсуждения.
Всего доброго
Алексей

----------


## Ассаджи

Я не адепт параментальных сакральных лингвистических конструкций, и предпочитаю простоту в переводе, тем более, что сам язык пали безыскусен и прямолинеен. Термином выступает само слово "метта", а русский перевод лишь отчасти передает его смысл.

В те времена, когда жил Будда, язык сохранял непосредственные этимологические соответствия между словами, поэтому при переводе палийских слов этимология очень полезна.

Возможно, говоря об "энергетичности" метта, Вы имели в виду то, что эмоции могут распространяться и передаваться на некотором расстоянии -- в этом, право, нет ничего богопротивного.

Смысл метта, на мой взгляд, весьма ясен и однозначен, и передается в суттах как: "Пусть все существа будут счастливы". Это и называется доброжелательностью.

Доброта, а тем более любовь, -- явления несколько иного порядка. Хотя словосочетание "любящая доброта" довольно удачное.

Для обсуждения остальных брахма вихар действительно нужно открыть отдельные треды.

----------


## Aleksey

Я всё-таки не воспринимаю метта и другие брахма-вихары просто как эмоции, поэтому мне кажется не очень справедливым передавать метта как дружелюбие и доброжелательность, а упеккха, например, как невозмутимость. Может быть, я и не прав, тут нужна более основательная проработка. 
Насчёт энергетичности метта можно вспомнить, что она является и защитой - паритта.
Вряд ли здесь подразумевается просто некий эмоциональный фон.
Алексей

----------


## Ануруддха

Мне нравится перевод метта, как "любящая доброта". Есть еще схожий термин "добротолюбие", но у него несколько христианский оттенок.

----------


## Ассаджи

Алексей, вот, кстати, тред по upekkha

http://buddhist.ru/board/old/viewthr...FID=5&TID=1050

----------


## Aleksey

Спасибо, с удовольствием прочитал.
Алексей

----------


## Торчинов

А почему не просто "дружелюбие"? точно термин все равно перевести нельзя, а семантические поля метта (майтри) и дружелюбия близки. И людям понятно.

----------


## Aleksey

Действительно, перевести термин точно нельзя, но всё-таки хочется, честно говоря. Но, может быть, в самом деле не стоит усложнять и слово дружелюбие достаточно адекватно соответствует метта.
С уважением
Алексей

----------

